# Take your Orbea to Work Day



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone else celebrate national "Take your Orbea to Work Day"? I've been commuting with mine a lot lately. That might end when the weather reaches the 90s as we don't have shower facilities.


----------

